

What made you realize that math is beautiful? - tim_hutton
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/323334/what-was-the-first-bit-of-mathematics-that-made-you-realize-that-math-is-beautif

======
lutusp
Same article, same title, same link, 3 hours ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5342334>

